# Enable US Side Markers on Euro Car



## lex83 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi,

has anyone managed to enable the side markers like on the US cars?

I just sold my E90 and bought an F10 but haven`t managed to find the side markers values.

I saw on the cheat sheet the values for f30 but those don`t exist on f10.

Best regards!


----------



## lex83 (Feb 2, 2015)

I changed drl modus to drl_s but no side markers active


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Did you tried these four codes?
US-Sidemarker activate (1 from 4) FEM_BODY MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT off	fra_v_l
US-Sidemarker activate (2 from 4) FEM_BODY MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_1	off	9V
US-Sidemarker activate (3 from 4) FEM_BODY MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_OUTPUT off	fra_v_r
US-Sidemarker activate (4 from 4) FEM_BODY MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_PWM_LEVEL_1	off	9V

CU Oliver


----------



## lex83 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi,

I don`t have these values on my F10, these values are for F30 from what I saw, I don`t even have FEM_BODY



milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Did you tried these four codes?
> US-Sidemarker activate (1 from 4) FEM_BODY MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT off	fra_v_l
> ...


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Oh sorry. I didn't saw that you have a F10.

Try
FRM/3060/U_EFF_SM_V set to activate

CU Oliver


----------



## lex83 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi,

I tried it already and nothing happens on either values. I`ve been looking a lot online on all forums and couldn`t find any info for F10.



milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Oh sorry. I didn't saw that you have a F10.
> 
> ...


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Change type key in FA to US one and vo-code frm.


----------



## lex83 (Feb 2, 2015)

I finally managed to code the US Sidemarkers

I made a Youtube video with my result + also coded fog lights soft on when unlocking the car.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nmaHOU7a6Q

Looks great even in daytime


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

On this video, I see welcome light with sidemakers,,or?

Thorsten


----------



## lex83 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes welcome lights with sidemarkers and fog lights


----------



## rivaman (Feb 20, 2014)

Can you please share the coding settings you have done to achieve this?
It looks amazing


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

search in FRM for WL and sidemakers.


Thorsten


----------



## rivaman (Feb 20, 2014)

Still can not figure out how to code US sidemarkers on german F11. 

Please give some hint which setting to change in FRM for this


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

How did you do this??

Could you please share info on which ECU/module/section (s) that you coded?

Thanks,
Sunny


----------



## r0n (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello, 

Could you share your coding? Sharing is caring lol.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wichel2122 (6 d ago)

Where to find this coding for the G20 (Euro)


----------

